# Kahr's Auto Ordnance



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Does anyone have any knowledge of the quality of the latest Auto Ordnance 1911's under Kahr ownership? I've heard that they improved but their quality in the past was poor. The reason I ask is because I've been looking at everything I can on the 1911 market and this seems to be the only American-made 1911 to meet my preferences.

Also, are the Springfield Armory Mil-Specs and GI's completely made in Brazil or are just the slides and frames forged there?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Revolver have you checked into a Armscor brand pistol? Most of the time you get a set of Mec-Gars mags or Wolff springs and they run good. Good luck.


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Your right about sticking with a USA frame ........... I never knew Auto Ord. was poor quality ??

I just started a project you might be interested in:

I traded for a Colt Commander "series 80" 1991A1 . Just a plain Jane " Blued" Pistol, but a very nice frame. I never found a reason to dislike the series 80 design. It is a bit more complicated, but not by much.......and I don't buy the claim that the trigger pull is any lesser of quality.

So here are the parts I bought to transform this plane Jane into a Super shooter !

Wilson Combat "Bullet proof" Firing Pin
Wilson Combat " Bullet Proof" Sear Spring
Wilson Combat "Bullet Proof" Slide Stop......Stainless Steel
Wilson Combat "Bullet Proof" Extractor
Wilson Combat Firing Pin Return Spring -Extra Power
Wilson Combat Tactical Magazine Release - Stainless Steel
Wilson Combat " Extra Power" Recoil Spring 20lb.
Wilson Combat Tactical Extended Thumb Safety - Stainless Steel
Wilson Combat High-Ride Beaver Tail Grip Safety - Stainless Steel
Wilson Combat Speed Chute[Blued] - extended Mag well - 30 DPI Mainspring Housing
EGW 19 lb. Mainspring Housing Spring
EGW Over-Sized Firing Pin Stop
EGW Barrel Bushing - Commander - Stainless Steel
EGW One piece Stainless Steel Guide Rod - customed shortened so pistol can be dissassembled by normal method. No tools required.
EGW Recoil spring Plug [ for one piece guide rod] - Stainless Steel
Wilson Combat 8 Rd. Power Magazines
Wilson Combat Match grade lightweight Trigger - Stainless Steel

NOTE: The contrasting Stainless Steel pieces that will be installed on the Blued gun ....... it looks great! All told, I think I have spent about $250 on these parts - all top quality.

There are some other parts I might change later as cash become available. It will take me one weekend to fit the parts I have listed........ but might require a few more days tweaking after a trip to the range for the test fire phase. So I'll bet this pistol will be worth near one grand, once I get it performing flawlessly..........and it is a lot of fun building this Commander, the best sized "carry gun" in .45 Acp

JF.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Revolver have you checked into a Armscor brand pistol? Most of the time you get a set of Mec-Gars mags or Wolff springs and they run good. Good luck.


Armscor is Filipino. If I was gonna go that route, I would go for the Springfield.

Sniper, sounds like a great project. The best customs are the ones you build yourself.

To give you an idea what I'm looking for... I don't care for the skeletonized hammers, triggers, ambi thumb safeties, or beavertail grip safeties. I'm looking more for a full-size Government, GI type. I can't say that I won't mod it in the future but I want to be different from everybody else. I want to start with a complete American-made GI 1911 though.



sniper350 said:


> Your right about sticking with a USA frame ........... I never knew Auto Ord. was poor quality ??


That's what is being said on the errornet. I don't know anyone who has ever owned one so I have no idea. Do you have any experience with them or know anyone who has?


----------



## cghammo (Sep 12, 2006)

Revolver,
I too have heard of the poor quality of Auto Ordnance so I had to see for myself.
So I recently bought a used Auto Ordnance PKZ, it's like new with box and all the papers, paid $254.00 plus tax. I've only taken it to the range once to insure that it would function properly. It Did!!!!, and the accuracy was more than acceptable. It may not be as pretty as my other 1911's, but it works and that's what is important.


----------

